# My HomeMade E-caller



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

I want to thank Sdhandgunner for your tips on making a E-caller. I just whipped up my first one out of a camo jug I bought at Gander. It sounds awesome and I cant wait to use it next week on my first Yote hunt.

I am brand new to this forum and I want to thank all of you for your participation. Ive already learned a great deal and look forward to learning lots more.

Hears a couple pics of the unit;

http://home.hvc.rr.com/dvoutdoors/photo.htm

Thanks Again! :beer:


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forums! E-Caller looks good!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Grunter said:


> I want to thank Sdhandgunner for your tips on making a E-caller. I just whipped up my first one out of a camo jug I bought at Gander. It sounds awesome and I cant wait to use it next week on my first Yote hunt.
> 
> I am brand new to this forum and I want to thank all of you for your participation. Ive already learned a great deal and look forward to learning lots more.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome. These little callers are a fun project to put together and work quite well.

Good luck with the caller, and welcome to the forum. There is a great bunch of guys on here with a wealth of information on lots of topics.

Larry


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I still have to start this project, you did what appears to be a great job, congrats !!! and also a warm welcome to the site !!!


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Just got my Nady 351 VR-LT wireless settup. Ill let you know how it works when im done setting up.

Dave


----------

